# Battery drain...help!



## CJC (May 14, 2021)

We have a 2014 R pod 178, just purchased and on our first trip. The battery drains very quickly. We replaced the 12 volt battery, but even with the refrigerator turned off, the battery drains overnight. It has n at an RV repair shop for a week in Albuquerque but they couldn’t find a problem. Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 15, 2021)

Did you ever figure out your electrical problem?


----------



## henryck (Jul 26, 2021)

Most likely there's a parasitic power drain in your system.


----------

